# Anyone use powell tiburon rods??



## Feather Thrower (Dec 4, 2015)

When they first came out a LONG time ago I bought an 8 weight and loved that rod. It broke a few years later and Powell ownership changed at least once, if not twice during that time. The warranty replacement they sent had the same rod model stamped but was a different blank, different guides, etc....A real piece of crap

Powell shifted focus away from fly and more to bass fishing. If it's an original Tiburon I would jump on it.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Same experience here. Old Powell fly rods were good. Had an 8 s well and liked it. Broke it and replacement wasn't of the same quality.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Powell's basically suck, IMHO. The company tried to restart and was at the 2015 iCast. So I gave them the benefit of the doubt and tried out their 8 & 9wts. They still sucked. Sorry, just trying to be honest here.


----------



## mlilley (Feb 10, 2020)

I feel like I may be beating a dead horse here, but I agree with all the above. I have fished several Powell rods starting in the early 90s, and thought they were great. I got a replacement Tiboron around 2010, and just felt the quality wasn't there. That being said, if it is a steal, cast it and see if it meets your expectations.


----------

